# Put Yeast In At 32c !



## AussieJosh (17/11/10)

Hey all....

Today i made a beer from kit hoping it turns out kinda like golden ale..

One can of Coopers light malt, boiled in 7L of water along with 15g Amarillo at 10 mins then 15G at 5 mins then added to the fermenter.

1 can Coopers sparkling in the fermenter

toped up to 24L

Kit yeast at 32c!!!  

I put the fermenter in a ice bath for 10mins before putting in yeast but i could not get it to drop below 32c  i was going to use us 05 in this brew but did not want to put a $6 yeast in at 32c. This brew had already coast me about $37!

Anyway my question is... In about 12hrs when the brew has droped below 24c should i add the US 05 then? will this improve it? Or will it be to late? And i should just stick to the kit yeast for this one?

Cheers!

Josh.


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/11/10)

No matter what yeast you use the beer will taste terrible if you ferment as 32C. Wait until it drops in temp and then pitch.


----------



## AussieJosh (17/11/10)

Thanks peas and corn

I understand a beer will be shit brewd at 32c. Its not my intention to do this, As i said the yeast went in at 32c its now dropping....down to 28c

I only put it in cause after some time in an ice bath it still had not droped below 32c

As the instructions say.... "If the wort is not at the ideal temperature for ale but with in range of 18-32 add yeast, at this point the wort is vunerable and prompt addition of yeast is more important then ideal temp."


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/11/10)

I disagree with those instrctions. If you add yeast hot and drop the temp quickly (say from 32 down to 25 in a few hours) the yeast will experience thermal shock and its viability will drop.


----------



## AussieJosh (17/11/10)

Ok thanks for that

So it will drop to about 24c over a 12 hour period then ferment out for the next 5 or 6 days between 18 and 22c would you recomend i add the US 05 in the morning when the temp is lower? will this improve the beer? Or will it be to late and just leave it with the kit yeast and hope for the best!?

Cheers for you help mate, Moving to AG next brew but i gotta stop doing stupid shit like this!

Josh.


----------



## peas_and_corn (17/11/10)

It's all good, we all gotta learn this stuff. The cold side of brewing is incredibly important, it's good to see you're working to get that side down- no use going AG if you can't control your ferment, eh?

Yeah, seal it up and pitch the US-05 when it's cooler. You do risk infection, however the fusels you'll get through a hot ferment will be as bad as having an infection anyway, so it's better IMO to take the risk and end up with better beer.


----------



## np1962 (17/11/10)

Bloody crap instructions!
If you are sanitary, your wort is covered with a lid and airlock or even gladwrap you should have no ptoblems leaving it a few more hours to chill.
The kit yeast will probably get a pretty good foothold before the temp gets down, even after pitching so high.
IMO it's not worth wasting the US05 in this brew, save it for something else.
Good thing is you learn something every time you make a mistake like this.
Nige


----------



## theredone (18/11/10)

so u have already pitched kit yeast? if this is the case always take temp b4 pitching. and dont pitch till its at right temp. i know its hard if your in a hurry(i myself have pitched early way too many times) but its best to wait, i narmally dump goods into fermenter and leave in fridge with tempmate untill its at pitching temp(normally over night). i only use gladwrap nowadays and have nad no problem whatsoever leaveing wort for up to 24hours withought pitching. so long as ur sanitation is good there should be no plausible excuse for infection.
red


----------



## np1962 (18/11/10)

Just read my post #7.
Meant crap "KIT" instructions.
Not your instructions P&C  
Hope there was no confusion there.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## AussieJosh (18/11/10)

Thanks guys!

Its sitting on 22c now and looks like its fermenting ill take a reading tonight to make sure it is. I think ill save the US05 for another brew now

I hope the whole putting the yeast in at 32c dont mess with the flavours to much!

Cheers 

Josh.


----------



## np1962 (18/11/10)

AussieJosh said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Its sitting on 22c now and looks like its fermenting ill take a reading tonight to make sure it is. I think ill save the US05 for another brew now
> 
> ...


The growth phase of the yeast is when it throws most of its esters, that is what your yeast was doing last night.
Not knowing 100% what yeast you have used it is hard to know what those flavours are going to be.
A case of wait and see I'm afraid, but wouldn't be holding out for one of your best beers.
May still be drinkable though.
Nige


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/11/10)

NigeP62 said:


> Just read my post #7.
> Meant crap "KIT" instructions.
> Not your instructions P&C
> Hope there was no confusion there.
> ...



It's all good, I assumed awquard wording.


----------



## earle (18/11/10)

As a tip for next time you can avoid this problem by using less hot water. If I was to do that recipe (I have done this for similar recipes) I would boil 3L of water and about 400g of the light extract for your hops. I would put a few litres of tap temperature (the cold tap) water in the fermenter and add the kit and the remaining malt extract. A good stir will get it mixed enough. Using this method you only have about 3L of hot liquid to cool. Put you pan in a sink of cold water/ice bath then when the water in the sink is warm, replenish it. Do this a couple of times and you'll reduce the 3L temp significantly, then add to your fermenter. Two advantages here are that 3L is easier to cool in a sink/ice bath and 3L has less influence on the temp of you brew than 7L.


----------



## ekul (18/11/10)

When i was making extracts this is what i would do so that i could pitch at 18C everytime.

The day before i would get my 20L pot and boil up around 18L of water for 5mins. Then i would transfer this to a 15L cube. When the cube was cold i would whack it in the fridge for a few hours to get it nice and cold. I think the cube filled to the absolute max was around 17litres

I'd put a third of a can of light extract in 5L of water, then i'd do my hop schedule. 

5min before the boil ended i would pour the water from the cube into the fermenter.

At flameout i'd put in all my other ingredients ie the rest of the extract, dex etc.

I didn't use a hop sock so i'd pour the hot wort through a sanitised strainer into the fermenter. I figured this would oxygenate the wort a little as it went in. Probably not though as its pretty close to boiling. May intriduce HSA but i never had it happen to me, not that my beer sits around long enough for it to develop.

After i poured thewort into the cold water i would belt the shit out of it with my mash paddle to oxygenate it.

Then i'd pitch my yeast. Nine times out of ten the wort would be pretty close to 18, maybe a little lower if anything.

Hope this helps


----------



## seemax (18/11/10)

AussieJosh said:


> Cheers for you help mate, Moving to AG next brew but i gotta stop doing stupid shit like this!
> 
> Josh.



AG wont help you.... unless you plan to no chill. You really need temp control... an old fridge and controller (eg STC1000).


----------



## AussieJosh (18/11/10)

Seemax....NO AG will not help me! if anything will make even more problems! LOL But im up for the challange!

my temp controll is not bad, I never ferment an ale above 22c most of the time there around 18c and i Lagers between 12c and never going above 16c.

Yestday was just a stupid case of me not having some chilled bottles of water to bring the temp down before pitching the yeast! Next time i will be more prepared!

Wish me LUCK! Thanks guys............

Nigep62....... "wouldn't be holding out for one of your best beers." Come on mate! Dont be like that! hahaha! Ive made some killa AG brews from fresh wart kits! haha !  If i think this brew is half decent ill send you a bottle for your expert opinion!


----------



## DanRayner (18/11/10)

RDWHAHB - Relax, Don't Worry, Have A HomeBrew

It'll be fine, I've often pitched at temps well into the high 20's and then chilled down and have not experienced any dramas. Lager it for a bit (as I assume you'll do with/after bottle conditioning anyway) and the yeast will continue to scrub some of those stronger flavours away. Bringing your wort down from 32 to 20 won't shock the yeast (lower it might but not to it's normal working temperature).

It's all good - I'm sure it'll taste fine.

Many British breweries continue to brew throughout their warm months without any temperature control - it's not _best_ practice but they manage


----------



## hoohaaman (18/11/10)

AussieJosh said:


> my temp controll is not bad, I never ferment an ale above 22c most of the time there around 18c and i Lagers between 12c and never going above 16c



But you pitch yeast at 32c !! How bizarre


----------



## dpadden (18/11/10)

AussieJosh said:


> fresh wart kits! haha !


 :icon_vomit:


----------



## AussieJosh (19/11/10)

hoohaaman....went through why i thought i shoud do this early in the thread...will not do again....
Paddo have you had some bad fresh wort kits? by all reports and from what i have made i have found them to be good! Other then its not your brew....all your doing is adding 5l water and yeast.


----------



## Josh (19/11/10)

I don't have any experience with fresh warts, but I've tasted some pretty nasty ones.


----------



## hoohaaman (19/11/10)

AussieJosh said:


> hoohaaman....went through why i thought i shoud do this early in the thread...will not do again....




Probably best, 32c will kill most yeast.Please feel free to revisit when contemplating farmhouse ales,saisons ect.


----------



## DanRayner (19/11/10)

hoohaaman said:


> Probably best, 32c will kill most yeast.Please feel free to revisit when contemplating farmhouse ales,saisons ect.



White & Zainasheff (2010, Yeast; the practical guide to beer fermentation, p147) recommend rehydrating dry yeast in water that is between 35-41degC *suggesting that most yeast won't die at 31degC.*

They suggest this because "warmth is critical to the cell during the first moments of reconstituting its fragile cell membrane." At cold temperatures more of the cell's internal material leaches out of the relatively delicate cell membrane. Then slowly bring the reconstituted yeast back to within 8degC of your wort temp before pitching.

That said, I do usually just pitch dry yeast on top of 20-25degC wort (against White & Zainasheff's recommendations) - pitch enough and it's all cool (for my batches anyway).

Like I say, there's probably no problems with your batch


----------



## Mutton Chops (19/11/10)

Josh I did much worse. First brew (Coopers K&K) I pitched at +40C (will never know the exact temp, was off the scale). What looks to have happened in hindsight is the yeast sat on top of the foam kicked up from adding the water to the fermenter just long enough for me to realise I'd not read the instructions properly and to hurriedly attempt to crash chill 23L of wort.
Long story short, after 2 months bottle conditioning did a comparison test with a mate who used the exact same kit (and followed the 'instructions') and some willing judges gave mine the thumbs up (and I thought it didn't taste half bad myself).
All other potential impacting factors on the end result aside , I had some beginners luck and won't be making that mistake again anytime soon but there's a happy ending for you... h34r:


----------

